# Regarding Moderators being assigned to specific Forums...



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 21, 2011)

...if a post gets red flagged for whatever reason, does that report go directly to only  the assigned Moderator, or will all those in the mod staff be notified? Just curious, in case that particular moderator is not online, so we know weather or not to send a PM to someone else...

Eric


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a good question.. I will have to find that out. It will always go to the entire admin staff and the full forum moderators but I'm not sure if the emails will go to all of the individual forum moderators or only the one who is over that particular forum.. I guess maybe the mods can just chime in and let us know if they are getting emails when something goes to the mod queue even if it's not in their forum..

Anyone?


----------



## eman (Nov 29, 2011)

I've only gotten flags from pork.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 29, 2011)

They just go to the folks assigned to the specific forum and admin staff.


----------

